# Amore per sempre !!!



## Illuso (22 Luglio 2010)

Tratto da: http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/cronache/201007articoli/56919girata.asp
Aumentano gli affidi condivisi
dei figli minorenni. Il picco
delle rotture è a Nord-Ovest
ROMA
A rischio rottura matrimoniale le unioni di lunga durata: è quasi triplicato dal 1995 al 2008 il numero delle coppie unite da oltre 25 anni che decidono di separarsi e cominciare una nuova vita fuori dal matrimonio. Allo stesso tempo calano, invece, le separazioni entro i cinque anni di matrimonio, dal 24% al 17%. 

Nel complesso, in Italia si separa una coppia su quattro. Un dato che continua a crescere nel tempo: nel 2008 le separazioni sono state 84.165 (+3,4% rispetto al 2007) e i divorzi 54.351 (+7,3%). Un incremento - osserva l’Istat - avvenuto in un contesto in cui i matrimoni diminuiscono e quindi è imputabile a un effettivo aumento della propensione alla rottura dell’ unione coniugale. Rispetto al 1995, in particolare, le separazioni sono aumentate di oltre una volta e mezza (+61%) e i divorzi sono più che raddoppiati (+101%). 

La durata media del matrimonio, al momento della separazione, è di 15 anni (sale a 18 anni quando si arriva al divorzio). Differenze si rilevano a livello regionale: si va da un valore minimo di 186,3 separazioni per mille matrimoni che caratterizza il sud a un massimo osservato nel nord-ovest con 363,3. Nel 1995, solo la Valle d’Aosta registrava più di 300 separazioni per mille matrimoni mentre nel 2008 si collocano al di sopra di questa soglia quasi tutte le regioni del Nord (tranne il Veneto), la Toscana (350,5) e il Lazio (378,4). Tra le regioni del Mezzogiorno, incrementi particolarmente consistenti si sono registrati in Molise (da 32 a 228,6) e in Abruzzo (da 125,9 a 279,3). Valori contenuti nelle altre regioni: dal 48,1 al 13,7 in Calabria, dal 53,3 a 152,2 in Basilicata, dal 70,1 al 182 in Campania, dal 76,7 a 197,1 in Puglia. 

L’età media alla separazione è 45 anni per i mariti e 41 per le mogli; in caso di divorzio raggiungono rispettivamente 46 e 43 anni. La classe di età più numerosa è quella compresa fra i 40 e 44 anni sia per i mariti (22,2% del numero totale), sia per le mogli (21,8%). Solo nove anni prima ricadeva invece nella classe 35-39. Fra l’altro, dal 2000 al 2008 il numero delle separazioni con uomini over60 è passato da 4.247 a 7.747; nello stesso periodo, le donne con più di 60 anni, coinvolte in una separazione sono più che raddoppiate, da 2.555 a 4.892. 

Di solito il procedimento scelto dai coniugi è quello consensuale: l’86,3% delle separazioni nel 2008 e il 77,3% dei divorzi. Nel 70,8% delle separazioni e nel 62,4% dei divorzi si ‚ trattato di coppie con figli; nel 78,8% dei casi si Š fatto ricorso all’affido condiviso e solo nel 19,1% dei casi i figli sono stati affidati esclusivamente alla madre. I figli coinvolti nelle crisi coniugali sono stati 102.165 nelle separazioni e 53.008 nei divorzi. Nelle separazioni, in oltre la metà dei casi (52,3%), il figlio ha meno di 18 anni; il 56,2% ha meno di 11 anni. 

Ma perchè si separano gli italiani? Considerando solo le separazioni giudiziali, l’80,8% di queste è dovuto all’ «intollerabilità reciproca alla convivenza»; il 15,7% con addebito al marito, il 3,5% con addebito alla moglie. L’aumento delle separazioni riguarda anche le coppie miste ma con ritmi ridotti. L’apice si è toccato nel 2005 quando erano state 7.536 contro le 4.266 del 2000, con un incremento quindi del 76,7%. Non tutte le separazioni legali finiscono con un divorzio (il 99,1%). Nel caso in cui si decide di arrivare al divorzio, la decisione si prende in un arco di tempo relativamente breve: per il 71,2% dei divorzi fra la separazione e la domanda di divorzio è stato inferiore ai cinque anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

A me pare una buona notizia.
Era certamente peggio quando si voleva restare insieme a tutti i costi.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare una buona notizia.
> Era certamente peggio quando si voleva restare insieme a tutti i costi.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

credo che , se da una parte si è liberato il pregiudizio dello stare insieme a tutti i costi per la salvaguardia della famiglia o della sola facciata ...
dall'altra si è caduti nella superficialità del non saper andare oltre alle difficoltà della convivenza.
magari in qualche caso sarebbe valsa la pena metterci un po' più di buona volontà nella fine ...o buon senso nel fare il grande passo


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Probabilmente col tempo l'eccezione sarà proprio il matrimonio...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente col tempo l'eccezione sarà proprio il matrimonio...


siamo passati da un estremo all'altro: da non lasciarsi nemmeno a fronte della non sopportazione fisica, a mollare il colpo per futilità


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che , se da una parte si è liberato il pregiudizio dello stare insieme a tutti i costi per la salvaguardia della famiglia o della sola facciata ...
> dall'altra si è caduti nella superficialità del non saper andare oltre alle difficoltà della convivenza.
> magari in qualche caso sarebbe valsa la pena metterci un po' più di buona volontà nella fine ...o buon senso nel fare il grande passo


Credo che alla base ci sia un'incapacità generale di prendersi e rispettare gli impegni. Non solo la convivenza. Ci sono convivenze che durano e altre che si sfasciano dopo 2 giorni come nei matrimoni.
Per me bisognerebbe che ci fosse un corso prematrimoniale CIVILE .


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo passati da un estremo all'altro: da non lasciarsi nemmeno a fronte della non sopportazione fisica, *a mollare il colpo per futilità*


 Ma infatti, meglio non sposarsi per niente che arrivare a questo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Credo che alla base ci sia un'incapacità generale di prendersi e rispettare gli impegni. Non solo la convivenza. Ci sono convivenze che durano e altre che si sfasciano dopo 2 giorni come nei matrimoni.
> Per me bisognerebbe che ci fosse un corso prematrimoniale CIVILE .


magari servisse...che poi , ancora più preoccupante, ne occorrerebbe uno serio per dare la patente da genitori


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Credo che alla base ci sia un'incapacità generale di prendersi e rispettare gli impegni. Non solo la convivenza. Ci sono convivenze che durano e altre che si sfasciano dopo 2 giorni come nei matrimoni.
> *Per me bisognerebbe che ci fosse un corso prematrimoniale CIVILE* .


Quello religioso dev'essere una vera barzelletta... con certi preti che ancora dicono che la moglie deve ubbidienza al marito :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti, meglio non sposarsi per niente che arrivare a questo.


concordo


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Per me bisognerebbe che ci fosse un corso prematrimoniale CIVILE .




Sposarsi mica è un obbligo. Ne' è una patente di guida o un permesso a costruire. Non ci sono modi "giusti" o "sbagliati" di sposarsi. Si può farne anche serenamente a meno.
Né tutti coloro che si sposano lo fanno in chiesa (anzi, sempre di meno).


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sposarsi mica è un obbligo. Ne' è una patente di guida o un permesso a costruire. Non ci sono modi "giusti" o "sbagliati" di sposarsi. *Si può farne anche serenamente a meno.*
> Né tutti coloro che si sposano lo fanno in chiesa (anzi, sempre di meno).


Concordo.
Allora , educazione matrimoniale?
Intendo che considero il matrimonio così importante che mi pare ci si debba "preparare".
Può essere che mi sbagli ma i risultati del tred postato non sono incoraggianti


----------



## Brady (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che , se da una parte *si è liberato il pregiudizio dello stare insieme a tutti i costi per la salvaguardia della famiglia o della sola facciata* ...
> dall'altra si è caduti nella superficialità del non saper andare oltre alle difficoltà della convivenza.
> magari in qualche caso sarebbe valsa la pena metterci un po' più di buona volontà nella fine ...o buon senso nel fare il grande passo


Adesso il prossimo pregiudizio da abbattere è quello di non vedere più il matrimonio come condizione necessaria alla convivenza, ma come sua conseguenza. In altre parole la gente dovrebbe "provarsi" prima di decidere di prendere un impegno più definitivo. La superficialità non sta nel non saper andare oltre le difficoltà della convivenza (che a volte possono essere anche serie) ma nel non tenerne conto prima, pensando che l'amore sia di per se uno scudo contro ogni difficoltà.
Io penso che tutti dovrebbero provare a vivere insieme per un po' prima di sposarsi e a maggior ragione prima di fare figli (che a sua volta è un'altra cosa destabilizzante per la coppia, ma questa ovviamente non si può "provare" prima ).
Ci sono anche dei modi molto semplici e veloci. Io ad esempio ho trovato illuminante andare in campeggio insieme. Se si sopravvive a quell'esperienza si può sopravvivere a tutto!!!!


----------



## Brady (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello religioso dev'essere una vera barzelletta... con certi preti che ancora dicono che *la moglie deve ubbidienza al marito* :unhappy:


 
Ma...? Come...?  perché non è così???


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Adesso il prossimo pregiudizio da abbattere è quello di non vedere più il matrimonio come condizione necessaria alla convivenza, ma come sua conseguenza. In altre parole la gente dovrebbe "provarsi" prima di decidere di prendere un impegno più definitivo. La superficialità non sta nel non saper andare oltre le difficoltà della convivenza (che a volte possono essere anche serie) ma nel non tenerne conto prima, pensando che l'amore sia di per se uno scudo contro ogni difficoltà.
> Io penso che tutti dovrebbero provare a vivere insieme per un po' prima di sposarsi e a maggior ragione prima di fare figli (che a sua volta è un'altra cosa destabilizzante per la coppia, ma questa ovviamente non si può "provare" prima ).
> Ci sono anche dei modi molto semplici e veloci. *Io ad esempio ho trovato illuminante andare in campeggio insieme. Se si sopravvive a quell'esperienza si può sopravvivere a tutto!!!*!


O una vacanzina in barca.:up:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ma...? Come...?  perché non è così???


 Certo che si... ma non glielo devono dire, sennò è la fine! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

ma se volete il gioco duro ...

ristrutturazione integrale di casa :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Adesso il prossimo pregiudizio da abbattere è quello di non vedere più il matrimonio come condizione necessaria alla convivenza, ma come sua conseguenza. In altre parole la gente dovrebbe "provarsi" prima di decidere di prendere un impegno più definitivo. La superficialità non sta nel non saper andare oltre le difficoltà della convivenza (che a volte possono essere anche serie) ma nel non tenerne conto prima, pensando che l'amore sia di per se uno scudo contro ogni difficoltà.
> Io penso che tutti dovrebbero provare a vivere insieme per un po' prima di sposarsi e a maggior ragione prima di fare figli (che a sua volta è un'altra cosa destabilizzante per la coppia, ma questa ovviamente non si può "provare" prima ).
> Ci sono anche dei modi molto semplici e veloci. Io ad esempio ho trovato illuminante andare in campeggio insieme. Se si sopravvive a quell'esperienza si può sopravvivere a tutto!!!!


ci vuole altro.
è un  po' come un percorso ad ostacoli dove ci sono varie tappe da affrontare:
al traguardo arrivano solo i più preparati .(dando per scontato l'amore...con più tenacia e buona volontà nel custodirlo)


----------



## Brady (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ci vuole altro*.
> è un po' come un percorso ad ostacoli dove ci sono varie tappe da affrontare:
> al traguardo arrivano solo i più preparati .(dando per scontato l'amore...con più tenacia e buona volontà nel custodirlo)


certo non è condizione sufficiente... ma necessaria sì! Se non resisti ad una vacanza (in campeggio o in barca che sia) o a impegni comuni importanti (vedi ristrutturazione casa come dice Amoremio) allora è inutile andare avanti....
già così secondo me se ne scremano parecchi...


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

In ufficio da me (mi perdonerete, ma parlo ancora dei miei colleghi, ma è la realtà che più conosco), la metà dei miei coetanei sposati, è già separata, o di fatto o legalmente.

Si tratta il matrimonio, come si tratta il lavoro, dopo un pò lo si vuole cambiare....


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> In ufficio da me (mi perdonerete, ma parlo ancora dei miei colleghi, ma è la realtà che più conosco), la metà dei miei coetanei sposati, è già separata, o di fatto o legalmente.
> 
> Si tratta il matrimonio, come si tratta il lavoro, dopo un pò lo si vuole cambiare....


 Anche da me circa la metà è separata o divorziata... ogni tanto arriva qualcuno/a e da la notizia.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche da me circa la metà è separata o divorziata... ogni tanto arriva qualcuno/a e da la notizia.


Da noi sono l'unica ma siamo tre pirla:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo passati da un estremo all'altro: da non lasciarsi nemmeno a fronte della non sopportazione fisica, a mollare il colpo per futilità


La mia separazione risulta consensuale per incompatibilità caratteriali...  ...in effetti lui mi voleva come... un cesto di lumache io non ero d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Adesso il prossimo pregiudizio da abbattere è quello di non vedere più il matrimonio come condizione necessaria alla convivenza, ma come sua conseguenza. In altre parole la gente dovrebbe "provarsi" prima di decidere di prendere un impegno più definitivo. La superficialità non sta nel non saper andare oltre le difficoltà della convivenza (che a volte possono essere anche serie) ma nel non tenerne conto prima, pensando che l'amore sia di per se uno scudo contro ogni difficoltà.
> Io penso che tutti dovrebbero provare a vivere insieme per un po' prima di sposarsi e a maggior ragione prima di fare figli (che a sua volta è un'altra cosa destabilizzante per la coppia, ma questa ovviamente non si può "provare" prima ).
> Ci sono anche dei modi molto semplici e veloci. Io ad esempio ho trovato illuminante andare in campeggio insieme. Se si sopravvive a quell'esperienza si può sopravvivere a tutto!!!!


Io ho convissuto 4 anni prima che decidessimo di sposarci.


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche da me circa la metà è separata o divorziata... ogni tanto arriva qualcuno/a e da la notizia.


Da noi non si parla. In genere lo spifferano quelli del personale che in un modo o nell'altro (assegni familiari ecc ecc) ,lo vengono a sapere. Per loro la privacy è un optional....
:unhappy:

Qualche volta assisti allo sfascio della coppia in diretta: in genere lui lascia lei, perchè trova l'amore della sua vita nella collega della porta accanto (in genere la segretaria)
Le donne invece vanno alla ricerca di quello più giovane, ma non si risposano...


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

mi genufletto a sto giro.





Minerva ha detto:


> magari servisse...che poi , ancora più preoccupante, ne occorrerebbe uno serio per dare la patente da genitori


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia separazione risulta consensuale per incompatibilità caratteriali...  ...in effetti lui mi voleva come... un cesto di lumache io non ero d'accordo.


sei stata molto futile e ingenerosa nella tua decisione...miiiii


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche da me circa la metà è separata o divorziata... ogni tanto arriva qualcuno/a e da la notizia.


E si ributta sul mercato?


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho convissuto 4 anni prima che decidessimo di sposarci.


 
Io almeno ho l'attenuante di non averci convissuto prima.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da noi non si parla. In genere* lo spifferano quelli del personale *che in un modo o nell'altro (assegni familiari ecc ecc) ,lo vengono a sapere. Per loro la privacy è un optional....
> :unhappy:
> 
> Qualche volta assisti allo sfascio della coppia in diretta: in genere lui lascia lei, perchè trova l'amore della sua vita nella collega della porta accanto (in genere la segretaria)
> Le donne invece vanno alla ricerca di quello più giovane, ma non si risposano...


non ce la posso fare miiii che ambientino:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei stata molto futile e ingenerosa nella tua decisione...miiiii


 Lo penso anch'io ...senza spirito di sacrificio...


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare miiii che ambientino:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Infatti sono da denuncia.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti sono da denuncia.


In ambienti lavorativi con tante persone è così, non c'è un chez da fare.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da noi non si parla. In genere lo spifferano quelli del personale che in un modo o nell'altro (assegni familiari ecc ecc) ,lo vengono a sapere. Per loro la privacy è un optional....
> :unhappy:
> 
> Qualche volta assisti allo sfascio della coppia in diretta: in genere lui lascia lei, perchè trova l'amore della sua vita nella collega della porta accanto (in genere la segretaria)
> *Le donne invece vanno alla ricerca di quello più giovane, ma non si risposano*...


 L'ho sempre pensato che siete più accorte... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E si ributta sul mercato?


 No, almeno non qui sul lavoro... sono rare le storie tra colleghi (almeno qulle alla luce del sole... ).


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensato che siete più accorte... :carneval:


 
E' che un uomo per casa sporca e fa disordine...:mexican:

Se puoi avere la salsiccia, perchè farsi carico pure del maiale?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' che un uomo per casa sporca e fa disordine...:mexican:
> 
> *Se puoi avere la salsiccia, perchè farsi carico pure del maiale*?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
 Lo stampo e lo metto sul muro dietro la scrivania assieme agli altri...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

l'ho già detto, persa:
quello che è successo a te è una delle cose più dolorose che possa capitare ad una donna .e mi viene troppo facile immedesimarmi sentendo letteralmente crollare il terreno sotto i miei piedi.
so le risorse che si tirano fuori se si hanno gli attributi ...ma ce ne vogliono proprio tante e di questo chiunque deve dartene atto.
lo dico perché lo scherzo ci sta ma mi viene veramente l'amaro in bocca


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensato che siete più accorte... :carneval:


Errare è umano, perseverare è da pirla:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto, persa:
> *quello che è successo a te è una delle cose più dolorose che possa capitare ad una donna* .e mi viene troppo facile immedesimarmi sentendo letteralmente crollare il terreno sotto i miei piedi.
> so le risorse che si tirano fuori se si hanno gli attributi ...*ma ce ne vogliono proprio tante e di questo chiunque deve dartene atto.*
> lo dico perché lo scherzo ci sta ma mi viene veramente l'amaro in bocca


 Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Errare è umano, *perseverare è da pirla*:mrgreen:


 ... ma non era diabolico? :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto, persa:
> quello che è successo a te è una delle cose più dolorose che possa capitare ad una donna .e mi viene troppo facile immedesimarmi sentendo letteralmente crollare il terreno sotto i miei piedi.
> so le risorse che si tirano fuori se si hanno gli attributi ...ma ce ne vogliono proprio tante e di questo chiunque deve dartene atto.
> lo dico perché lo scherzo ci sta ma mi viene veramente l'amaro in bocca





moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto.


Grazie.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto, persa:
> quello che è successo a te è una delle cose più dolorose che possa capitare ad una donna *.e mi viene troppo facile immedesimarmi sentendo letteralmente crollare il terreno sotto i miei piedi.*
> so le risorse che si tirano fuori se si hanno gli attributi ...ma ce ne vogliono proprio tante e di questo chiunque deve dartene atto.
> lo dico perché lo scherzo ci sta ma mi viene veramente l'amaro in bocca


Chapeau a Persa .:up:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma non era diabolico? :mexican:


Prima della separazione:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie.


che grazie...pigia pigia:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grazie...pigia pigia:rotfl:


 Non si può pigiare molto spesso... parecchie volte vorrei dare un click di approvazione, ma risponde che non si può miiiii


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non si può pigiare molto spesso... parecchie volte vorrei dare un click di approvazione, ma risponde che non si può miiiii


ti sei messo anche tu a  pigiare?
mi si affatica  il ditino:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei messo anche tu a pigiare?
> mi si affatica il ditino:singleeye:


Ho dato parecchie approvazioni, ma una volta inviata ad un nick ridarla allo stesso nick è impossibile...anche dopo parecchi giorni:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grazie...pigia pigia:rotfl:


 Non posso. Ho dato troppa reputazione e oggi non riesco... :incazzato:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grazie...pigia pigia:rotfl:


segnalata per istigazione al pigiamento


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalata per istigazione al pigiamento


era solo un consiglio
baciamo le mani


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grazie...pigia pigia:rotfl:


io lo feci

comunque quoto anche ora per allora


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io lo feci
> 
> comunque quoto anche ora per allora


sai che ci frega del quote.
fatti non pugnette:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sai che ci frega del quote.
> fatti non pugnette:mrgreen:


ma se ho detto di aver pigiato


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ho detto di aver pigiato


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ho detto di aver pigiato


 Dicono tutti così....:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
verena hai sempre ragione,
messalina sei bellissima,
daniele sei solare


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
> iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
> verena hai sempre ragione,
> messalina sei bellissima,
> daniele sei solare


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
> iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
> verena hai sempre ragione,
> ...
> daniele sei solare


Quoto.

E anche gli altri (non tutti però...) sono fantastici... :mexican:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
> iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
> verena hai sempre ragione,
> messalina sei bellissima,
> daniele sei solare


segnalata perchè leccatrice di culi :carneval:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
> iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
> verena hai sempre ragione,
> messalina sei bellissima,
> daniele sei solare


 
Minerva, sei sempre sincera.:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 
ma a te non ti posso pigiare :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalata perchè leccatrice di culi :carneval:





Iris ha detto:


> Minerva, sei sempre sincera.:mexican:


ehm
che vi costa in fondo:angeletto:






chiedo scusa e porgo la giustificazione all'autore del post:svaccato causa ridarola, confida nella sua comprensione


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E anche gli altri (non tutti però...) sono fantastici... :mexican:


io di più, non dimentichiamolo :mexican:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm
> che vi costa in fondo:angeletto:


a rendere eh..:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> a rendere eh..:mexican:


me ne ha tolto uno.....:unhappy:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne ha tolto uno.....:unhappy:


io ho pigiato approvo con tanto di messaggio. 
se anche il sistema si rifiuta.....:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> io ho pigiato approvo con tanto di messaggio.
> se anche il sistema si rifiuta.....:mexican:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

Signora Minerva, l'accostamento con la solarità di Daniele mi inquieta:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, l'accostamento con la solarità di Daniele mi inquieta:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::mexican:


 lo tolgo, lo tolgo ...ma non mi pigi eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

anvedi sta Minerva chessemmessa per firma...
tu vuoi la guera ...e dillo...confessa a micia tua...




Minerva ha detto:


> lo tolgo, lo tolgo ...ma non mi pigi eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

22/7/2010 - MATRIMONI INTERROTTI

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'unica remora? I figli

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/piuvistigied.aspjavascript:openWin('http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php', 'u='+escape(location.href)) javascript:openWin('http://twitter.com/home', 'status=Currently reading ' + escape(location.href)) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








CARLO RIMINI

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le separazioni aumentano; anche i divorzi crescono ma, per ora, un po’ meno. Si separano i giovanissimi, le coppie di mezza età e persino i coniugi più anziani. Le statistiche riportano una giostra di numeri chiarissimi nel portare ad una conclusione: la famiglia non è più quella di una volta. Il dato è certamente negativo, e molti ne traggono pessimi auspici per il futuro della nostra società.

Ma se vogliamo vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, dobbiamo osservare che questo fenomeno affonda le sue radici nell’affermarsi nel diritto e nella società contemporanei di due valori certamente positivi. In primo luogo, il diritto ha sancito il principio dell’uguaglianza morale e giuridica fra i coniugi che ha sostituito la potestà del marito sulla moglie: le famiglie fondate sull’uguaglianza corrono maggiori rischi di disgregarsi per le liti fra i componenti rispetto a quelle in cui uno comandava e gli altri erano abituati ad obbedire. In secondo luogo, oggi non si rimane più assieme per obbligo o per convenienza sociale, ma solo se entrambi i coniugi sono ancora convinti di avere un progetto da realizzare o qualche cosa da dirsi.

È nata quindi una nuova famiglia che si regge, se regge, su valori diversi rispetto al passato. Tutto ciò emerge chiaramente, nell’esperienza quotidiana dei nostri tribunali, esaminando le cause più frequenti delle separazioni. Fino agli anni ‘80, le cause delle separazioni potevano essere, nella maggior parte dei casi, ricondotte a tre modelli che si ripetevano: la moglie osava ribellarsi ai continui tradimenti del marito; il marito aveva trovato in un’altra donna la passione della sua vita; il marito aveva scoperto l’adulterio, intollerabile, della moglie. Oggi le ragioni che portano alla separazione sono molto più variegate. Talora la causa ultima è ancora il tradimento, ma scavando si scopre che vi sono incomprensioni profonde o progetti di vita diversi. Più spesso i coniugi si separano raccontando al giudice semplicemente che non si sopportano più.

L’unico legame che tiene oggi unite le coppie infelici è quello dei figli ancora piccoli. Molti tirano avanti solo per non creare ai bambini la sofferenza della separazione, il calvario dei fine settimana alternati e della cena con papà una sera ogni tanto. Questo spiega perché sono in notevole aumento le separazioni fra i giovani, che non hanno ancora figli o li hanno talmente piccoli che appare impensabile aspettare che crescano. Poi c’è una pausa, ma i numeri tornano a crescere fra le coppie che hanno più di 45 anni: sono i coniugi che oggi hanno figli di 20 anni. Un’età in cui si è forse più in grado di assorbire il colpo della separazione o, quanto meno, di capire.

_Docente di Diritto privato, Università degli Studi di Milanog_
http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/t..._blog=25&ID_articolo=7628&ID_sezione=&sezione=


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Adesso il prossimo pregiudizio da abbattere è quello di non vedere più il matrimonio come condizione necessaria alla convivenza, ma come sua conseguenza. In altre parole la gente dovrebbe "provarsi" prima di decidere di prendere un impegno più definitivo. La superficialità non sta nel non saper andare oltre le difficoltà della convivenza (che a volte possono essere anche serie) ma nel non tenerne conto prima, pensando che l'amore sia di per se uno scudo contro ogni difficoltà.
> Io penso che tutti dovrebbero provare a vivere insieme per un po' prima di sposarsi e a maggior ragione prima di fare figli (che a sua volta è un'altra cosa destabilizzante per la coppia, ma questa ovviamente non si può "provare" prima ).
> Ci sono anche dei modi molto semplici e veloci. Io ad esempio ho trovato illuminante andare in campeggio insieme. Se si sopravvive a quell'esperienza si può sopravvivere a tutto!!!!


Ho sempre sostenuto anch'io questa cosa!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uHTw5u5m58


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto, persa:
> quello che è successo a te è una delle cose più dolorose che possa capitare ad una donna .e mi viene troppo facile immedesimarmi sentendo letteralmente crollare il terreno sotto i miei piedi.
> so le risorse che si tirano fuori se si hanno gli attributi ...ma ce ne vogliono proprio tante e di questo chiunque deve dartene atto.
> lo dico perché lo scherzo ci sta ma mi viene veramente l'amaro in bocca


Quoto


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , ora mancano due punticini e raggiungo miciolidia :
> iris, i tuoi colleghi sono adorabili,
> verena hai sempre ragione,
> messalina sei bellissima,
> daniele sei solare


Leccaculo :racchia:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Leccaculo :racchia:


meriterebbe che le sue azioni scendessero in picchiata:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> meriterebbe che le sue azioni scendessero in picchiata:carneval:


E anche un ditino nell'occhio destro farebbe la sua porca figura:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E anche un ditino nell'occhio destro farebbe la sua porca figura:carneval:


poi tocca pulirsi il dito:mexican:


----------

